# ok girls...



## JonMikal (Apr 30, 2005)

it's gettin close.........what style are you going for this year? (sorry, camera phone shot).


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2005)

I think I will stick with last years...  it still fits.


----------



## Corry (Apr 30, 2005)

I haven't OWNED a swimsuit in about 8 years or more.  Ug.


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2005)

lol...  I think I used my swimsuit once last year.  It will get more use this year though.    Go'n on my first cruise!  W00T!


----------



## terri (Apr 30, 2005)

Those "cut-out" suits have always looked so idiotic to me.   I happen to like a classic one piece tank style, with a low back and cut high in the thighs.   

If that answers the question.     

Fun shot, btw!


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> Those "cut-out" suits have always looked so idiotic to me.   I happen to like a classic one piece tank style, with a low back and cut high in the thighs.
> 
> If that answers the question.
> 
> Fun shot, btw!


  I remember having one of those for years!  In fact.. I think it's still in my closet! :crazy:


----------



## terri (Apr 30, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> I remember having one of those for years!  In fact.. I think it's still in my closet! :crazy:


The easiest swimsuit on the planet, isn't it?       Mine's blue!


----------



## karissa (Apr 30, 2005)

Mine was black and blue on top.  Yeah! I loved that thing!


----------



## mentos_007 (May 1, 2005)

well I like this blue... third from right


----------



## Niki (May 1, 2005)

Well, I wouldn't like to get a tan like those black suits would give.   
Just normal bikini ty.  :er:


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> well I like this blue... third from right


----------



## AIRIC (May 1, 2005)

What MD said


----------



## photong (May 1, 2005)

[font=&quot]lol i have some swimsuits....but i havent worn one in a least a year. almost two....umm..i JUST bought my first skirt (still waiting for the weather to be nice so I can wear it :/) recently. i havent worn one since i was a child....but this one is a skort (shorts and skirt). so i can do whatever movements i want without worry lol

i have thing about my legs that im trying to get over...
it's going to take long to get over that, and the other problems I have with bathing suits 

I hate those cut out ones. YUK. they look good on the manikins though lol
i have nice ones already anyway.  no new styles for me.

although. the one on the far left hand side might to be good. it covers a lot.[/font]


----------



## mentos_007 (May 1, 2005)

Niki said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't like to get a tan like those black suits would give.



hahaha exactly


----------



## Luminosity (May 1, 2005)

The gold 'kini's are sorta funky in an Austin Powers kinda way


----------



## photogoddess (May 1, 2005)

Just a regular tank suit (black of course) like Terri and Karissa for me thanks.


----------



## lilithvalentine (May 1, 2005)

lol i don't own a bathing suit anymore - i left it behind in nz. besides if i had the body to wear one of those i'd either pick the blue one or the gold one, they're both funky!lol


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

id wear the gold one too...



::walks quietly out of thread::


md


----------



## terri (May 1, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> id wear the gold one too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We knew you'd get around to telling us sooner or later, MD.   And I'm sure you'd look Divine!    :mrgreen:


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

i would look like a damn diva, thats for sure!


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

Matt, I want pictures.


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Matt, I want pictures.




thats gonna cost ya :lmao: 

dont you have enough pics of me??????????

ive given the ladies my pound of flesh


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

I don't have any pictures of you that would make me laugh as hard and for as long as a picture of you in a gold bikini.


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

for the right price, that could be arranged.


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

How bout if I got one of the perdy girlies on the forum (I'd offer, but you DON'T wanna see me in a bikini!) to post a pic in a bikini!?


----------



## ferny (May 1, 2005)

Ack! It's been ages since I last went swimming. The last time was when I had to do it for my exams.


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> How bout if I got one of the perdy girlies on the forum (I'd offer, but you DON'T wanna see me in a bikini!) to post a pic in a bikini!?



find that girl and we will talk bikinis.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 1, 2005)

hahaha Matt sweetheart... please post yourself in bikini  or even.. topless


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahaha Matt sweetheart... please post yourself in bikini  or even.. topless




better watch out what you ask for mentos darling... :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:     :shock:  :shock:    ldman:


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

:shock:

I did a quick search, and there are ALREADY pics of him in a bikini on the net!!! 

:shock:


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

And I also found a quick age projection...

Here's MD in 20 years in a bikini:


----------



## ferny (May 1, 2005)

She's not going to get a decent picture of his head from that angle.


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

:shock:  

I just noticed the placement of the fruit!!! :shock:  If y'all want me to take that down, I will!


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

first of all...thats not me. 





its my dad.







secondly, i would never wear fruit like that....





it attracts bats.




md


----------



## ferny (May 1, 2005)

I'd rather you left the fruit where it was, Corry. Don't go pulling it off. You don't know what you might find. Or rather.... I don't want to see it. Ta.


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

yes, corry, leave the fruit right where it is...wouldnt want to release any demons onto the earth..


md


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

You know what...one of these days, I'm gonna go a whole day thinking about every little thing I say, and try not to say a single thing that you guys can twist around and turn dirty!  Think I can do it?


----------



## ferny (May 1, 2005)

> You guys can twist around and turn dirty! Think I can do it?


Sure, with practice.


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YOU CAN DO IT ALL NIGHT LONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




md


i quit, im out. ferny your next...

md


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

beat me to it, that guy is good.


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

Seee!!!??


----------



## ferny (May 1, 2005)

Dear god Corry! I see! I see! 

Give the man back his fruit before he takes someones eye out.


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2005)

Hahaha...ok...I'm off to make a quick grocery run (yes, I'll be sure to buy some fruit to replace the ones I took)...you guys are gonna have to be dirty on your own for about 1/2 hour.  Silly boys.


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

haha...i like ferny, but im not getting dirty with him. 



md


----------



## ferny (May 1, 2005)

Indeed. Plus his harem would kill me.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 1, 2005)

Corry... I now that you are going to add some fruits to the image (about your grocery run) but please do not cover everything there...  after all the guy in the shot is a second (almost) naked guy on the forum (I'm not sure if you remember Hertz naked here )


----------



## MDowdey (May 1, 2005)

mentos, if naked is all you needed, all you had to do was ask   :greenpbl:  :greenpbl:  :greenpbl:


----------



## JonMikal (May 1, 2005)

my poor thread gone to hell again!  :lmao: 

wth, ok chickies and MD, lets see those bikini pics!


----------



## mentos_007 (May 1, 2005)

it's because you start all those dirty threads here, Jon  
So.. if you really wanna then ok... post your bikini pics


----------



## mentos_007 (May 1, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> ok chickies and MD


haha did you notice that TPF is divided into 2 parts: chickies and MD heheh
it sounds like MD and the rest of the dirty-minded world


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (May 1, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hahaha Matt sweetheart... please post yourself in bikini  or even.. topless



heh, you first, if you do then he will I guarantee it, even if its at gunpoint :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (May 1, 2005)

ohhh Scotty! I almost forgot about you  and maybe we - girls on the forum will have a little bit of fun? POST YOUR BIKINI PICTURE!!! please!!!
c'mon girls!!! We will have some nice views here if we encourage others to show up


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (May 1, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ohhh Scotty! I almost forgot about you  and maybe we - girls on the forum will have a little bit of fun? POST YOUR BIKINI PICTURE!!! please!!!
> c'mon girls!!! We will have some nice views here if we encourage others to show up



Heh, no one wants to see that. But I do have this, though I have posted it before


----------



## karissa (May 1, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: Ya'll....  To funny!  MD...  man..  I didn't know you looked so good in a 2 piece! :hail:


----------



## karissa (May 1, 2005)

Oh and ps... THIS is the forum I remember!


----------



## graigdavis (May 2, 2005)

hey karissa, I remember like it was yesterday a picture if you in a little blue two piece you posted in the forum.  I think its time for that to come back!


----------



## karissa (May 2, 2005)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> hey karissa, I remember like it was yesterday a picture if you in a little blue two piece you posted in the forum.  I think its time for that to come back!


 :shock:  :shock:     I think not!  No one wants to see those.....


----------



## ferny (May 2, 2005)

erm... I think we.... never mind


----------



## MDowdey (May 2, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> :shock:  :shock:     I think not!  No one wants to see those.....




if i didnt have to format my harddrive every couple of months, id still be looking at it. 


md


----------



## meotter (May 2, 2005)

all these females saying they'd wear this & that... all i gotta say is:


----------



## mentos_007 (May 3, 2005)

hahahahaha  
Scotty youa re sooo handsome in this suit


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> if i didnt have to format my harddrive every couple of months, id still be looking at it.
> 
> 
> md



I never thought I would say this... but...


SAVED BY MICROSOFT and there CRAPPY WINDOWS!

Oh, and I love the protesters up there meotter.

What if I told you guys I don't have those pictures anymore. :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (May 3, 2005)

they'd be definitely upset right now  and you should feel relieved... nobody knows what they might have done with the pictures


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> they'd be definitely upset right now  and you should feel relieved... nobody knows what they might have done with the pictures


Graig did all kinds of fun stuff with my pictures when I posted some last summer.....  I do know what they would do.  Why do you think there arn't any up anymore.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (May 3, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> I never thought I would say this... but...
> 
> 
> SAVED BY MICROSOFT and there CRAPPY WINDOWS!
> ...



If thats the case then me and MD need a flux capacitor and a Delorian.. oh yeah, and some plutonium, I'll check EBay....

If at least one person doesn't get this I will cry.


----------



## Corry (May 3, 2005)

Don't worry, I got it...BACK TO THE FUTURE!!!!


----------



## photong (May 3, 2005)

meotter said:
			
		

> all these females saying they'd wear this & that... all i gotta say is:



:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao: hahahhaaa!! :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

I had to read it twice but I got it Scott.... um...  I'm not that good looking.. I wouldn't waste that plutonium on me....


----------



## graigdavis (May 3, 2005)

oh yea she is.  I wish I still had them.  I photo shopped her out and put her on the hood of my Jeep too.  That was a good one.  And Karissa, I call you a liar if you say you dont have them!  I think its time to repost.


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

those are old.....  You don't want to see those... (prays)

Wait.. I have a better idea... pick on another girl... I'm sure there are better looking girls on this forum than me....


----------



## ShutteredEye (May 3, 2005)

Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post!

:mrgreen:


----------



## Big Mike (May 3, 2005)

It may be possible that there are better looking girls (there are a lot of beautiful people here)...I don't know that there is anyone else who so happily & freely shared such photos.  I believe that it's not so much the physical attributes in the photos that gets us going...but the attitude and freeness of spirit to actually share the photos.


----------



## graigdavis (May 3, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> those are old.....  You don't want to see those... (prays)



you know, you're rite.  You should take new pics.


----------



## ferny (May 3, 2005)

That has got to be the classiest way I've ever seen anyone say, "show us your legs".


----------



## terri (May 3, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> It may be possible that there are better looking girls (there are a lot of beautiful people here)...I don't know that there is anyone else who so happily & freely shared such photos.  I believe that it's not so much the physical attributes in the photos that gets us going...but the attitude and freeness of spirit to actually share the photos.


Oh, brother!    :lmao:    

Nice, Mike....really, really nice!    :thumbup:   Tell me, has this kind of....stuff....worked in the past?   

Karissa, you KNOW you gotta turn and run when they start talking about your "freeness of spirit", right??


----------



## ferny (May 3, 2005)

And jump in the car when they start going on about wanting to float in your essence of female freshness.


----------



## Big Mike (May 3, 2005)

Hey...my fingers type from the heart.


----------



## ShutteredEye (May 3, 2005)

or your pants....


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> or your pants....


    

And Terri.. I really don't know where they are getting this "freeness" and stuff cause...  I don't see any picts that I have posted of me yet. :greenpbl:


----------



## ShutteredEye (May 3, 2005)

:thumbup: 





			
				mountainlander said:
			
		

> Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post! Post!
> 
> :mrgreen:


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

Y'all are getting nowhere.. fast.


----------



## mentos_007 (May 3, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Don't worry, I got it...BACK TO THE FUTURE!!!!



yeah I got it too  
well... I don't remember Karissa's pictures... hmm where I was last summer??? hey! I wanna see what have you done with Karissa!!!


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

Mentos!!!!!  Don't do that to me!


----------



## mentos_007 (May 3, 2005)

heheh don't worry  I'm sure they have deleted them already


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (May 3, 2005)

mountainlander said:
			
		

> or your pants....



a one finger typist, must take forever to write a message.... :shock:


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> heheh don't worry  I'm sure they have deleted them already


One would hope...


----------



## danalec99 (May 3, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> It may be possible that there are better looking girls (there are a lot of beautiful people here)...I don't know that there is anyone else who so happily & freely shared such photos.  I believe that it's not so much the physical attributes in the photos that gets us going...but the attitude and freeness of spirit to actually share the photos.


Classic!  :lmao: 

I vote for a reshoot!


----------



## karissa (May 3, 2005)

So what am I? The forum slut?  I haven't even been back for 3 days.


----------



## meotter (May 3, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> So what am I? The forum slut?  I haven't even been back for 3 days.




<butthead> heh heh heh you said "slut" and then you said "back" </butthead> 

i've only known you for 3 days and your reputation seems to have followed you from whereever you've been for the last (however many) months...


----------



## graigdavis (May 4, 2005)

Shes not a slut.


Shes a "free spirit"


----------



## ShutteredEye (May 4, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> So what am I? The forum slut?  I haven't even been back for 3 days.



Whoah.  That's a heck of a leap.... no one said anything remotely like you were a slut?

I'm sorry if my posts made you feel that way.  I thought it was all in good fun. :meh:   

Regards,


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

found one







the sun can do horrible things to your skin


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

Mountainlander, Nothing you said directly offended me.  I think you are still to new to trully understand.  My beef is more with the older members of this forum that give the impression that I am not an intellegent human and that the only reason I am on this forum is to please them by posting photos of my body.  Heck for all they know I have gained 30 pounds since I have been away.

---

I should have been more spacific in my previouse post.  I am offended by how fast things went from "Hi glad to see you" to "Post those bikini pics back up".  I honestly regret ever posting those in the first place now.  I can not be taken seriously anymore.  I'm not saying I don't like to joke and have fun but I feel much like the majority of the people here see me as an hairheaded cheerleader.  (No offence to any cheerleaders out there, I knew some that where very wonderful people I'm more refering to the stariotype).

In all reality before this thread took a dive down, I was going to post a more recent picture of me since it has been a long time since I have been here on the forum.  However, now I am afraid of what will happen if I do and probably will not post pictures.

I'm sorry for bringing your fun to a grinding halt but it was getting a little scary to me.  Honestly, thank you mountain for realizing I can say something seriouse.  I was worried that even that comment would slip by as a joke.

I like to joke and have fun but I don't like to be treated like I'm only good for my body.

As a quick note to the newbies who just barly know me.  Please don't feel like I'm directing this to you.  This is not just about this thread or even the last 3 days.  It goes back to threads like it when I was on the forum last summer.


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> found one
> 
> the sun can do horrible things to your skin


 
Oh my gosh!:shock: Ferny!  Thats discusting!  What a picture to wake up and see!uke-rig: 

 I don't want to know where you found that!


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

I don't know if you felt that way about me but I'll chime in anyway.

I think I know what you look like. I may have seen a picture of you in a black skirt ages ago? To be honest I'm not sure and for some odd reason I get you confused with Carlita from time to time (yup, I'm thick). Actually, I thought Carlita was you for a little while and that you'd just changed your avatar. :shock: I think I joined just before you went away. *quickly tries to prevent a black eye*

To me looks don't mean all that much. I tend to fall for what most people wouldn't consider to be good looking anyway. But who gives a ****? I'm more interested in what's on the inside. The part which has feelings, opinions and is the part of a person you actually fall in love or become friends with. If she's got great eyes and a gorgeous smile that's just a bonus.

So, who gives a **** if people are going to letch over you? I've never been in that position myself so can't imagine what it'd feel like. I assume its fun at first but then soon become tedious. If you feel certain people are getting like that just ignore them and concentrate on the people who want to get you know you for who you are. 
You can add people to an ignore list with this forum as well. You'll never see their posts again (until you remove them from the list).

*inserts gum-shield and awaits the slap*


----------



## graigdavis (May 4, 2005)

I brought it up more out of a joke between you and I karissa.  We have taken the time outside of the forum to get to know eachother.  I knew it could stay a joke between you and I.  You know I think you are an amazing person.  Hot bod or not.  

haha, you gain 30lb?  And Im the new pope.


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh!:shock: Ferny!  Thats discusting!  What a picture to wake up and see!uke-rig:
> 
> I don't want to know where you found that!


It's from my personal stash. In the pile marked "hasn't trimmed bikini line for a while". 
 :blushing: 

I'm a bit worried about the nipple hair though. She looks like a half shaved badger. :shock:


----------



## danalec99 (May 4, 2005)

You posted the s*** statement right after my post, so allow me...

Noone questioned your intelligence. I too thought this was in good fun. Sorry you felt that way.
 Have a splendid day!


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

I'd just add that I would like a picture. I like to know who's behind the words, you know? Always seems nicer when you can imagine someone looking at a monitor.


You can add "odd" to the "thick" as well.


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

Haha.. Ok, I'm sorry.. Ferny, your comments on the nipple hair...  I can't get over..  Woah...  half shaved badger is right.  Yikes!

I'm not going to slap anyone.  I'm offened but I have not lost my head in anger.

Ferny, yes, people leaching all over you is a problem.  It's nice for about 2 seconds and then you relize why they are and then it's no fun anymore.  It quickly turns into feeling degrading.

I was afraid to say anthing about this because I don't want everone to take it to the other extream and never joke with me anymore.  I am not against a comment here and there but please keep things within reason.


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I'd just add that I would like a picture. I like to know who's behind the words, you know? Always seems nicer when you can imagine someone looking at a monitor.
> 
> 
> You can add "odd" to the "thick" as well.


 
Haha....  Now that.. I can understand.

I think we are all a little "odd" or "thick" in our own way.

Wait.. you got me confused with who?


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> You posted the s*** statement right after my post, so allow me...
> 
> Noone questioned your intelligence. I too thought this was in good fun. Sorry you felt that way.
> Have a splendid day!


:hugs: Thanks, it was fun.. up until a point.

I just hope I haven't made everyone to scared to talk to me.


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

> Ferny, yes, people leaching all over you is a problem. It's nice for about 2 seconds and then you relize why they are and then it's no fun anymore. It quickly turns into feeling degrading.


I always wonder if I'm coming across like one to people. I have certain insecurities which I won't go on about. But because of them when I see an attractive woman or some beating themselves up when they shouldn't I tend to jump in and make an arse of myself. I just don't want others to feel to way I have/do. If that makes any sense.

So if I say "phwoar!!! I never knew you looked so good" please take it as a complement and not an "excuse me, I've just got to run off and... be right back...". That goes with everyone I've complimented.


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

> I just hope I haven't made everyone to scared to talk to me.


Even more worrying a thought. What if you've made some people even more attracted to you! 
Although I am currious to see how you'd react if someone dressed in rubber started chasing after you with a whip. :crazy:


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Even more worrying a thought. What if you've made some people even more attracted to you!
> Although I am currious to see how you'd react if someone dressed in rubber started chasing after you with a whip. :crazy:


 
Prob. something like this...

:shock:   

Does that help?


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I always wonder if I'm coming across like one to people. I have certain insecurities which I won't go on about. But because of them when I see an attractive woman or some beating themselves up when they shouldn't I tend to jump in and make an arse of myself. I just don't want others to feel to way I have/do. If that makes any sense.
> 
> So if I say "phwoar!!! I never knew you looked so good" please take it as a complement and not an "excuse me, I've just got to run off and... be right back...". That goes with everyone I've complimented.


 
The trick is to know what is uplifting and encouraging....  the trick with a thread that is for fun.. is to know when to stop.

To kinda looking at it from a different view.. if some one tells you you are ugly in a joking tone enough times..  you start to wonder if they are really kidding anymore or if they are actually masking a seriouse comment.


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

The :shock: is understandable. The  could make things worse. And the  is just cruel! You'd risk hurting their feelings.


----------



## aghastpumpkin (May 4, 2005)

I think if you don't like something someones posted, DON'T REPLY!
Could it be simpler? Stop moaning, and don't reply. You don't need to post in every topic, and if people are annoying you, don't post back and the only thing their annoying is a brick wall. Advice to everyone lol. From me. 
Oh - a freind of a mine (vaguely) is a model and incredibly beautiful. But that's not how I look at her. She's also clever and friendly. So looks don't matter - no - but there's no point being with someone your not physically attracted to.
She's ditching the job because the comments, attacks of being a "porno slut" and having the piss ripped out of her.
It's a shame someones natural beauty can't be appreicated without the slutty immature talk that goes with it. So, I say, if your a girl/boy man/woman and someone thinks you are beautiful, post your picture freely and be proud of your look and image. Don't be ashamed.


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> The trick is to know what is uplifting and encouraging....  the trick with a thread that is for fun.. is to know when to stop.
> 
> To kinda looking at it from a different view.. if some one tells you you are ugly in a joking tone enough times..  you start to wonder if they are really kidding anymore or if they are actually masking a seriouse comment.


I was going to edit that and add one "and I don't lie, so when I say something I mean it".

I'm rather paranoid so know exactly what you're saying. So, if you ever get pissed off with me just say. 

I'll only cry for a couple of hours.


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> The :shock: is understandable. The  could make things worse. And the  is just cruel! You'd risk hurting their feelings.


  is for the plastic....  At least it's not you right?:mrgreen:


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> I'll only cry for a couple of hours.


 Ok, I'll hand you a tissue with it.. will that help?


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

*tries to speak over the noise of excessive squeaking*

Nope, not me at all.

Oh, and has anyone got any talc on them?

*whistles*


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

karissa said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll hand you a tissue with it.. will that help?


I won't reply to this with what came into my head. Things could get messy.


:shock:  :mrgreen:


----------



## aghastpumpkin (May 4, 2005)

I have some of that baby talc. Is that what you mean.


----------



## Big Mike (May 4, 2005)

Karissa,

I truly hope that my posts have not offended you.  If they have, I apologize.

While I admit that I'd love to see photos of you, my posts were meant to be in fun.  I, in no way, meant to insinuate that your worth on this forum has anything to do with how you look.

To the contrary, I think that your infectious personality was/is a great asset to this community.  Back when you joined (and posted something like 700 posts in a week), a lot of other people's personalities really came out.  People like MD, Shark, Graig & Manda...that's when I really started to participate more at the forum.  Even though you have been gone for quite a while, I think that your enthusiasm has left it's mark on the forum.  

I'm probably really creeping you out now so I'll just shut up.  Again, I'm sorry if anything I said has offended you.


----------



## aghastpumpkin (May 4, 2005)

Everybody appreciates beauty, Karissa. I have personally not seen a picture of you, but if I did and you are as beautiful as people are making out, then that is how I would look at it. I would appreciate it, compliment you, and then carry on as per usual. And I would certainly not hassle you for more, or more revealing.
It is your choice. And don't put yourself down. I can't stand that! I am 99% sure everyone I've seen post here so far are great people and brilliant in their own individual ways.
As are you.


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Karissa,
> 
> I truly hope that my posts have not offended you. If they have, I apologize.
> 
> ...


:scratch: Really?  Didn't know that.  

No, not creeping me out.

Yeah, I remember the 700 some posts....  Life has gotten... considerably busier since then.... 

Thank you Mike.  I don't want to take all the credit though... I think there where other people that really helped this forum become what it is.


----------



## ferny (May 4, 2005)

Me! Me! I wanna say it first!



We're all well aware of what this forum is!


----------



## karissa (May 4, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Me! Me! I wanna say it first!
> 
> 
> 
> We're all well aware of what this forum is!


 

 You scare me sometimes Ferny.


----------



## meotter (May 4, 2005)

I'd apologize, but i don't think i've said anything wrong, so i'm not going to 

fwiw, i still have no opinion of you, negative or positive...  I don't think anybody who hasn't been around long enough to know you from before the return, could have formed an opinion at this point.


----------

